# Inside Amy Schumer - Comedy Central



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just did a mini marathon on On Demand. If you like Louie, Curb and Seinfeld this is right up your alley. 

First off, it is not a Sitcom. It's sketch comedy. But does have the above shows influence.

I've always liked her on the CC Roasts. And she is hilarious. The writing very smart (and raunchy). Not every sketch is a hit, but most are. 

My favorites were The Perm, Sexting, Lunch at O'Nutters and Urban Fitters.

Also, was surprised how good an actress she is!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Amy is one of my favorite comedians but this show just didn't do it for me. I looked forward to the small bits of stand up that they showed more than the sketches.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I've only seen the first two episodes. Very hit and miss for me so far. When it's good, it's really good, though.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Amy is one of my favorite comedians but this show just didn't do it for me. I looked forward to the small bits of stand up that they showed more than the sketches.


I agree, I love Amy's stand up and listening to her when she is on O&A but this show is awful. I had maybe 3 laughs the entire time. I deleted my season pass after sitting through 3 episodes. Comparing this show to Louie and Seinfeld is blasphemy.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll say this if this show gets a second season and The Ben Show and Nathan For You don't I'm done with Comedy Central.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

The show has been renewed. You are now 1/3 of the way "done" with Comedy Central.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It is hit-and-miss, and the hits are freaking hilarious and outweigh the misses. There's always something in an episode that has me dying.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> It is hit-and-miss, and the hits are freaking hilarious and outweigh the misses. There's always something in an episode that has me dying.


That's pretty much how I feel about it. If she gives me 10-12 minutes out of the 20 that are good, that's still twice what SNL puts out each week.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i like the show, so it makes perfect sense that others don't. most comedies, especially sitcoms, are more miss than hit for me, but this show makes me laugh for some reason. i already know i have strange tastes in comedy.

i've only known amy schumer from the cc roasts, but i've set a sp, and hope the show stays this good or gets better from here on out.

i loved the "a porn star is born" sketch, it was too much!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

The 2 girls 1 cup skit was pretty funny. 

I love me the BEN SHOW. Amy's show is pretty good.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I'm a fan of Schumer, her standup, the new show, and the ben show also. 
It's not for everyone, or even for 1/4 of folks, but it's hilarious when it all comes together. With a dvr skipping through a dud is easy. 
The Nathan show is 90 percent bad for me though. I can't watch anymore.

I think this is more of a " If you like the League and Sunny in Philadelphia, you might like this" though. I wouldn't try to sell it to a typical seinfeld fan.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I'm a fan of Schumer, her standup, the new show, and the ben show also.
> It's not for everyone, or even for 1/4 of folks, but it's hilarious when it all comes together. With a dvr skipping through a dud is easy.
> The Nathan show is 90 percent bad for me though. I can't watch anymore.
> 
> I think this is more of a " If you like the League and Sunny in Philadelphia, you might like this" though. I wouldn't try to sell it to a typical seinfeld fan.


I love both those show and this one just isn't funny in my opinion. If I've gotta skip through 3/4 of a show to find the one funny part its not worth it.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there an uncensored version of this show? Perhaps a late night airing?

The reason I ask is that before I even saw the show, I heard a commercial for it on Sirius/XM while listening to Howard Stern. In the commercial I heard there was no bleeping and all curse words were aired. Imagine my surprise when I caught the first 4 episodes or so the other night and they bleeped a good portion of the profanity. Since this show airs on cable they don't "have" to censor it at all. I also know that Comedy Central will sometimes air roasts late at night and air them uncensored. I believe that they also aired the South Park movie late at night uncensored.

I'd like to see this show uncensored if possible. I will still watch even if it's censored, but since I'm an adult, I'd like to make the decision myself. Novel concept, I know.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

crowtoo said:


> Is there an uncensored version of this show?...I will still watch even if it's censored, but since I'm an adult, I'd like to make the decision myself. Novel concept, I know.


very well put, this drives me crazy, too. no children in my home, i despise censorship, and there's no chance i'll be offended.

with what we pay for cable, is asking for an uncensored choice really that unreasonable?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

crowtoo said:


> Is there an uncensored version of this show? Perhaps a late night airing?


I believe the late-night airing, at about 2:00 A.M. Eastern, is unbleeped.



> Since this show airs on cable they don't "have" to censor it at all.


Well, the issue is that it airs on _ad-supported_ cable, and Comedy Central has told their advertisers that the content surrounding their ads will be subject to certain standards.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

trainman said:


> Well, the issue is that it airs on _ad-supported_ cable, and Comedy Central has told their advertisers that the content surrounding their ads will be subject to certain standards.


You mean the standards involved in discussing crapping in a cup, drinking it, spitting it into the other girls mouth and wiping it all over her face? Those standards?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I thought the episode from last night I watched was the weakest by far. And i thought the cancer bit with Tig was kind of an inside joke.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty much agree with most - Love her brand of humor - this show is hit or miss but as others have said - when it hits - it is hilariously funny.:up::up::up:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I thought the episode from last night I watched was the weakest by far.


agreed, my least favorite so far - i tried the 1am airing to avoid some "bleeps", it didn't seem to help.

amy is great at the "comedian on the street" routine, a real pro, very casual, not offensive, funny as can be. the stand up segs are usually good, she has real talent and perceptive timing.

the sketches last night were ok, but were off the mark - here's hoping it was just a bad day at the office.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

crowtoo said:


> Is there an uncensored version of this show? Perhaps a late night airing?


I just don't get this on Comedy Central. It's cable. My understanding this is all voluntary.

The only thing I can think of is that the self censoring is so the show has a less offensive rating. This is so things like parental controls and the vchip allow the program to air for young teenagers or something.

I don't think it makes sense for them to prepare two separate versions of the show. One for late night uncensored viewing, the other with censorship. I would personally like that, but I am going to watch one way or the other.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I enjoyed the family eating out at a Planet Hollywood style restaurant and then Amy with the trivia questions.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought last night's episode was the worst so far. I hope it hasn't run out of gas already.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Thought last night's episode was the worst so far. I hope it hasn't run out of gas already.


Speaking of gas, I laughed myself silly at the frightened farting sketch. Ep 04 I believe ...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

jjd_87 said:


> I'll say this if this show gets a second season and The Ben Show and Nathan For You don't I'm done with Comedy Central.





stujac said:


> The show has been renewed. You are now 1/3 of the way "done" with Comedy Central.


Nathan For You has been renewed, therefore jjd_87 can continue watching Comedy Central.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

This show always puts me in a good mood, for some reason, even if some of the sketches aren't that funny.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Question - if my aim is to record the late night (hopefully less censored) showings, does Comedy Central tend to be right on schedule, or do I need to pad front and back 5 minutes or so to be sure of getting the whole thing? For instance, if the program guide shows it at 1:02 a.m., is that when it will start, or will it likely be a couple minutes earlier or later than that? And which one (earlier or later)?

Thanks for your help!




Thank you, NorthAlabama!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JLucPicard said:


> does Comedy Central tend to be right on schedule, or do I need to pad front and back 5 minutes or so to be sure of getting the whole thing?


so far the airings have been on time with the guide, but i always add 1-2 minutes to the end with late night showings, just in case.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Question - if my aim is to record the late night (hopefully less censored) showings,


I recorded the middle of the night recording of one show (the Gang Bang one). Beeps were still there, I couldn't find one thing beeped at the first airing that wasn't also beeped 6 hours later.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I just discovered this on Amazon Prime streaming. Well, I am pretty sure I saw the original first show back when it aired but never saw another episode since. I guess I forgot about it???
Anyway, I just randomly picked an episode and it was hysterical. It was the one where Amy and some guy were CIA agents. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. 

I see that season 3 starts n a couple of months. I still have a lot to catch up on until then.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> I just discovered this on Amazon Prime streaming. Well, I am pretty sure I saw the original first show back when it aired but never saw another episode since. I guess I forgot about it???
> Anyway, I just randomly picked an episode and it was hysterical. It was the one where Amy and some guy were CIA agents. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time.
> 
> I see that season 3 starts n a couple of months. I still have a lot to catch up on until then.


The show is very hit or miss, but when it's on, it's extremely funny.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

gweempose said:


> The show is very hit or miss, but when it's on, it's extremely funny.


amy's show is one of a few on cc i watch regularly, and even with the misses i've really enjoyed the first 2 seasons...season 3 is slated to begin april 21st.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I finished off Season 1 and 2 over the past weekend. As others have said, it's hit and miss but the hits are well worth it. 

I do sorta dislike how she's always putting herself down but I guess that's her "thing". 


Kinda OT but how are her stand up shows? I'll probably try to find them online sometime soon but I imagine they are pretty good.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not a fan of her stand up as much as her roasting. I'm hoping she will be on Justin Beiber's roast.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

2004raptor said:


> Kinda OT but how are her stand up shows? I'll probably try to find them online sometime soon but I imagine they are pretty good.


Not really OT because the show usually includes some stand up.
I saw her live last year at Carnegie Hall and really liked her. I think as with any stand up comic, you either relate or you don't. Personally, some of the stuff that comes out of her mouth related to sexcapades had me rolling on the floor in laughter, most of which I couldn't believe she actually said...

(as an aside she's from Long Island, NY so it was nice to see how overwhelmed and excited she was to be playing a sold out show at Carnegie Hall with all of her friends and family there. i can't even imagine what that would be like as a fellow New Yorker.)


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

2004raptor said:


> I finished off Season 1 and 2 over the past weekend. As others have said, it's hit and miss but the hits are well worth it.
> 
> I do sorta dislike how she's always putting herself down but I guess that's her "thing".
> 
> Kinda OT but how are her stand up shows? I'll probably try to find them online sometime soon but I imagine they are pretty good.


The wife and I saw her in Vegas and really enjoyed the show. It's obviously very similar to the stand-up bits on TV, so if you like those you will like the live sets. There are some jokes she does live that would not make it past the Comedy Central censors.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Season three premiered last night. Who else watched it?


The butt video was a little weird. 

Liked the Friday Night Lights spoof. Amy as Mrs. Coach drinking progressively larger glasses of wine made me laugh. And then the whole raping thing. 


Birth Control. Ask everyone. here kid, have a a gun.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I didn't get the butt-video joke at first - I guess because I'm guilty of being fascinated by women's butts.  I thought it was spot-on parody of our collective fascination with butts (the recent J.Lo/Iggy Azalea collaboration comes to mind).

The sketch I was a little disappointed in was the one with Julia Louise Dreyfus, Tina Fey and Patricia Arquette. When I saw they were there I think I expected something really funny, but it was just an OK skit.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> I didn't get the butt-video joke at first - I guess because I'm guilty of being fascinated by women's butts.  I thought it was spot-on parody of our collective fascination with butts (the recent J.Lo/Iggy Azalea collaboration comes to mind). The sketch I was a little disappointed in was the one with Julia Louise Dreyfus, Tina Fey and Patricia Arquette. When I saw they were there I think I expected something really funny, but it was just an OK skit.


Go find the uncensored version online.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Go find the uncensored version online.


My TiVo recorded the airing that came on at about 2:30 am and it wasn't censored. I thought that sketch was great, as well as the Football Town Nights one.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought the first episode of S3 was pretty amazing.

The upswing of celebrity appearances? I guess Amy is the hot new thing.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

What if she's a SEXY ladybug?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> My TiVo recorded the airing that came on at about 2:30 am and it wasn't censored. I thought that sketch was great, as well as the Football Town Nights one.


great s3 premiere, i hadn't noticed it was uncensored until the jld/tf/pa skit when the f-bombs went flying.

i especially liked the birth control faux-mercial "ask your doctor, ask your boss, ask your boss's priest, ask a boy scout, ask a mailman..."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i especially liked the birth control faux-mercial "ask your doctor, ask your boss, ask your boss's priest, ask a boy scout, ask a mailman..."


"No refills?!? You mean I have to go through all this again next month?"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Milk, milk lemonade. 'Round the corner fudge is made.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> "No refills?!? You mean I have to go through all this again next month?"


To coin a line from another great show there is always "The Poophole Loophole".


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm embarrassed to say, I just got the "milk milk lemonade" joke...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jsmeeker said:


> Milk, milk lemonade. 'Round the corner fudge is made.


that's been goin' 'round in my head all day...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It's kinda disgusting.


But it's funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'm embarrassed to say, I just got the "milk milk lemonade" joke...


It's a rhyme that kids have been saying for years. I remember it from when I was a kid. Amy just put a beat to it and turned it into a rap video.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

And the meaning is the same?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's a rhyme that kids have been saying for years. I remember it from when I was a kid. Amy just put a beat to it and turned it into a rap video.


I had never heard that before.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> And the meaning is the same?


I don't know what other meaning there would be. I remember knowing it was dirty when I heard it in elementary school. I mean, "Milk, milk, lemonade, around the corner fudge is made." I'm not sure how that could be referring to anything else.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, I guess I need more coffee before I crawl back under my rock.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Last night's episode was a little different

12 Angry Men Inside Amy Schumer



I have a reasonable chub.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

She's shooting for an emmy with that one, I think.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought the 12 Angry Men parody was brilliant. Very well done, and freakin' hilarious. 

"So you just carry that around wherever you go? In case a dildo-based argument breaks out?"


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Just watched the last episode. Wow. Pure genius.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

amy and the writing team on this show are incredible and smart, and the casting for the 12 angry men parody (and every skit) was spot-on.

i don't see how they will be able to maintain this level for another 7 eps, but i will be watching each one to find out.


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

Another upvote for the "12 Angry Men" parody last night! 

I'm a big fan of the movie, and was really impressed with the lighting and camera work they used to pay homage to the original. I wasn't sure how they would cram it all into a half-hour, but it turned out great.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I wasn't so impressed with the second episode of the season, other than the music video spoof on One Direction with a song about not wearing makeup.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jsmeeker said:


> I wasn't so impressed with the second episode of the season, other than the music video spoof on One Direction with a song about not wearing makeup.


the birth control ad parody was worth the entire 2nd ep for me i laughed so hard, probably re-watched it a half-dozen times.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> the birth control ad parody was worth the entire 2nd ep for me i laughed so hard, probably re-watched it a half-dozen times.


that was in the first episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jsmeeker said:


> that was in the first episode.


oops!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TheBar1 said:


> Another upvote for the "12 Angry Men" parody last night!
> 
> I'm a big fan of the movie, and was really impressed with the lighting and camera work they used to pay homage to the original. I wasn't sure how they would cram it all into a half-hour, but it turned out great.


Brilliant episode! It reminded me of the kind of witty offbeat writing that you often see on Louie. I hope Schumer continues to push the envelope and explore different approaches to humor like this.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought the 12 Angry Men parody was brilliant. Very well done, and freakin' hilarious.
> "So you just carry that around wherever you go? In case a dildo-based argument breaks out?"


I just started watching her starting with the current season, and while with any sketch show some are better than others, I have to say I am greatly enjoying it!! Some of the sketches have me roaring with laughter!

The last show with a take off on 12 Angry Men was absolutely fabulous!! I don't think I laughed so hard in a long time. I also like the outtakes at the end. And yes, as someone else commented the way they shot it in B&W and the way the characters mimicked the movie, with of course a "slightly" different decision that had to be made, was very well done. It can be hard to take a very serious movie and make it into a very funny sketch.

WELL DONE AMY!!!

Gerry


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Brilliant episode! I've never seen 12 Angry Men, now I feel I have to!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Brilliant episode! I've never seen 12 Angry Men, now I feel I have to!


You might be disappointed to find out there are no dildo-based arguments.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Brilliant episode! I've never seen 12 Angry Men, now I feel I have to!


I have not either. I added it to my Netflix queue as soon as I finished watching.



DevdogAZ said:


> You might be disappointed to find out there are no dildo-based arguments.


Bummer

Is someone on trial for being hot enough?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Brilliant episode! It reminded me of the kind of witty offbeat writing that you often see on Louie. I hope Schumer continues to push the envelope and explore different approaches to humor like this.


Another :up: to 12 Angry Men Inside Amy Schumer. I also thought she ventured into Louie territory with the edgy style.

After thinking it over, I'll give 2 thumbs up inside Amy. :up::up:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not on Netflix streaming, but there's a 1997 version (who knew?) on Prime. Won't be the same of course.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Is there a Tyler Perry version yet?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Season 3, Episode 4 -- "I'm Sorry"


Loved the pizza commercial. When I saw the sound guy, I knew it was gonna be great. It looks like Scotty from "Boogie Nights". And the shot at the end, with the zoom in on the camera. Good stuff. (I'm a big fan of "Boogie Nights")


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

amy as bill cosby's defense attorney was great on several levels, for me it ranked with "12 angry men". 

her lead-in (paraphrased) really cracked me up - "i believe it was my mentor, the great bill cosby, who said "here, drink this".


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> amy as bill cosby's defense attorney was great on several levels, for me it ranked with "12 angry men".
> 
> her lead-in (paraphrased) really cracked me up - "i believe it was my mentor, the great bill cosby, who said "here, drink this".


Yeah.. That was great.

Served the jury chocolate cake.. 'Cuz dad is great!



Cosby sends Amy a drink at the end. And she dumps it out.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

"Say 'Fine' to the Shirt" and "The Museum of Boyfriend Wardrobe Atrocities" were freakin' hilarious. I loved the little girl looking at the pile of Crocs, "Did that really happen?"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> "Say 'Fine' to the Shirt" and "The Museum of Boyfriend Wardrobe Atrocities" were freakin' hilarious. I loved the little girl looking at the pile of Crocs, "Did that really happen?"


That was good. I was hoping for some more out of the Mail Order Husband, but it was just OK. I think the 'Museum' one was really good. Oh, and Dog Bachelor party stripper


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

watched the season finale, sorry this season over, i'm looking forward to another season - there were some really great moments this year.

running up to the release of her movie "trainwreck" (apatow productions, with bill hader, brie larson, john cena, tilda swinton, and lebron james), amy released a fake audition for real housewives:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Really looking forward to Trainwreck. While it's early, and there aren't too many reviews in, it's scoring 100% on Rotten Tomatoes.


I liked this season a lot, though I think the first half was maybe a little stronger.

Liked the bit last night where she dates the English bloke. Too funny the way they portrayed him.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder what would have happened if that guy in the street interview actually took Amy up on those "kiss me" signals she was (probably facetiously) throwing at him. I was yelling at the TV "dude, go for it!" and my GF said, "I know I would!"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> I wonder what would have happened if that guy in the street interview actually took Amy up on those "kiss me" signals she was (probably facetiously) throwing at him. I was yelling at the TV "dude, go for it!" and my GF said, "I know I would!"


:up:

would have been hard for me to resist.

I really thought he was gonna go for it.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Not on Netflix streaming, but there's a 1997 version (who knew?) on Prime. Won't be the same of course.


Original is on Amazon streaming for rent for 3 bucks.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

efilippi said:


> Original is on Amazon streaming for rent for 3 bucks.


My colleague loan me his DVD. It was terrific. BTW, the 1997 version is pretty good too.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

amy has a new star wars themed photo spread on gq.com:

Amy Schumer Is the Funniest Woman in the Galaxy​


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

OMG! The bar one is hilarious! Thanks for that!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> amy has a new star wars themed photo spread on gq.com:
> 
> Amy Schumer Is the Funniest Woman in the Galaxy​


Nice. Thanks for sharing.

Getting more psyched for "Trainwreck"


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

amy schumer with the emmy nod.. best actress... 

didn't see that coming... good for her... she is blowing up.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> amy schumer with the emmy nod.. best actress...
> 
> didn't see that coming... good for her...


:up:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bruinfan said:


> amy schumer with the emmy nod.. best actress...


a welcomed surprise when i scanned the noms this morning.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

While I'm a big fan of her show, and would love to see her get recognized for her comedy writing, I'm not sure there has been any acting by Amy on this show that's worthy of an Emmy nomination. I can see the nomination for Paul Giamatti in the "12 Angry Men ..." episode, as that required real acting and was the single story in that episode. But most of Amy's acting performances are in little short 3-5 minute sketches, and more often than not, she's playing a version of herself.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> she is blowing up.


Did you just fat-shame her?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> While I'm a big fan of her show, and would love to see her get recognized for her comedy writing, I'm not sure there has been any acting by Amy on this show that's worthy of an Emmy nomination.


I disagree. 
While the category is Best Actress I don't feel it is a stretch to interpret that as Best Performance.

I think Lisa Kudrow should be the winner this year so I am happy Amy is being recognized - something the Emmys don't normally do... They stick to a select group and there is stays until the show goes off the air.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Awesome!

LEAD ACTRESS, COMEDY

Lisa Kudrow, "The Comeback"
Lily Tomlin, "Grace And Frankie"
*Amy Schumer, "Inside Amy Schumer"*
Edie Falco, "Nurse Jackie"
Amy Poehler, "Parks And Recreation"
Julia Louis-Dreyfus, "Veep"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't think she will win, but it would be cool if she did.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

She's blowing up right now; the timing is ideal so there's a puncher's chance for her to win.

I would put her behind only Amy Poehler in likelihood of winning.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> She's blowing up right now; the timing is ideal so there's a puncher's chance for her to win. I would put her behind only Amy Poehler in likelihood of winning.


I'd love to see Amy Poehler be recognized for playing Leslie Knope, but I'll be very surprised if Julia Louis-Dreyfus doesn't win.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd love to see Amy Poehler be recognized for playing Leslie Knope, but I'll be very surprised if Julia Louis-Dreyfus doesn't win.


I'd be surprised, if only because a) I think she's already won for Veep, and 2) I didn't think the last season of Veep, while good, was as strong as previous ones.

Although a factor in JLD's favor is that Emmy voters are pretty well-known for their lack of imagination.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

an emmy would display nicely beside her peabody, hope she wins.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> an emmy would display nicely beside her peabody, hope she wins.


And throw in her inevitable Oscar for _Trainwreck_, and she's halfway to the EGOT!

(Plus, she should get a Grammy for _Milk Milk Lemonade_, so she just needs to star on Broadway now....)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> I'd be surprised, if only because a) *I think she's already won for Veep*, and 2) I didn't think the last season of Veep, while good, was as strong as previous ones.
> 
> Although a factor in JLD's favor is that Emmy voters are pretty well-known for their lack of imagination.


You're arguing against yourself. The fact that someone has won before is a huge advantage over someone who hasn't won before. Emmy voters are notorious for rewarding the same people over and over rather than branching out and recognizing new talent.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

busyba said:


> (plus, she should get a grammy for _milk milk lemonade_, so she just needs to star on broadway now....)


now i have to watch that video, again...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> You're arguing against yourself. The fact that someone has won before is a huge advantage over someone who hasn't won before. Emmy voters are notorious for rewarding the same people over and over rather than branching out and recognizing new talent.


Which is why I think Jim Parsons is going to somehow sneak into this category at the last minute and beat all of them.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

season 4 begins in april, already renewed for season 5:



> I've gotten picked up many times, but this time feels the best."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yay!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

:up: :up:


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

I approve.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought she's not hot enough to be on tv?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I thought she's not hot enough to be on tv?


I have reasonable chub that says she is.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I believe DUDE_NJX was referring to the '12 Angry Men' episode.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I believe DUDE_NJX was referring to the '12 Angry Men' episode.


I think we all knew that. What's your point?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I believe DUDE_NJX was referring to the '12 Angry Men' episode.


So was smeek.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

efilippi said:


> I think we all knew that. What's your point?


I did not remember that was a line from the episode tough guy...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I did not remember that was a line from the episode tough guy...


That's what they were trying to do decide. Is there reasonable chub to say she isn't hot enough to be on a basic cable TV channel.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

No chub here  Well, girl chub I suppose, but I shall look forward to a next season of the show.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

sharkster said:


> No chub here  Well, girl chub I suppose, but I shall look forward to a next season of the show.


Lady boner

Wide on


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

A saw there was a new post and was hoping for news of the new season premiere date. I just saw her on tour. If Amy isn't hot enough I know you're saving yourself for Amy's buddy Bridget.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Heads up! Season 4 premieres tonight.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Heads up! Season 4 premieres tonight.


woo hoo!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought it premiered last night? I watched it this morning.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I love Amy Schumer - but I thought that was kindof a weak episode.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Still watching, but Not Safe with Nikki Glaser is better most weeks.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yo Puss

lol



Stay drunk, my friends


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I thought the pap smear sketch was right on the money. 

And the best part of the RelationshipCenter sketch was the tag at the end, where the announcer said to tune in next time for the "You-Pick-A-Place-On-Seamless Murder/Suicide Bowl", because that pretty much _exactly_ describes dinner time with my girl at our place.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> I thought the pap smear sketch was right on the money.


Yeah.. Like the Birth Control sketch from last season. But not quite as good as that one.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Gun Show

What if the British come back???





I don't watch the Games of Thrones. But that was fun. Evil horses!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought Amy's first episode of S04 was disappointingly weak, but she got her groove back this week with E02! :up:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Has anyone called the number (888-885-4011) on the "QVC" bit? It's pretty awesome!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Has anyone called the number (888-885-4011) on the "QVC" bit? It's pretty awesome!


Will it get me a gun, no questions asked?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Will it get me a gun, no questions asked?


No. It's a PSA for gun control.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

well, that's no fun.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I completely agree with Amy that it is stupid to be influenced by some ******'s political option because they have some notoriety in show business. Well said indeed!


----------



## slimjimpencil (May 3, 2016)

ej42137 said:


> I completely agree with Amy that it is stupid to be influenced by some ******'s political option because they have some notoriety in show business. Well said indeed!


agree!


----------

